# Inexpensive beginners longbow?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe Sammick offers a couple bows with very slight D/R, and when strung and drawn they look like straight Hill style bows. Most of them are about $200-$300. The Bear Montana is like that- it's basically a straight bow that, when unstrung, has a slight D/R shape, and last time I checked 3 Rivers offers them as low as 35# now, it's only $330. You can also look for used bows of course.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Ragim Fox and Fox Custom (62 inch), Wolf and Wolf Custom (68 inch) longbows are good buys. Can usually find them for about $200. 

Martin sells the Ragim Fox Custom as the L100, charges another $50 for it. 

Samick makes several longbows around $200 that are good buys too. Sold under various names by various folks (Great Tree, OMP).


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

www.maddogarchery.com


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

oops, I missed the part about looking for a D LB, Mike does r/d. Still worth checking into


----------



## BowhunterBuck (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone make a training-style traditional bow that you can change the draw weight on without changing limbs or bows?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BowhunterBuck said:


> Does anyone make a training-style traditional bow that you can change the draw weight on without changing limbs or bows?


Trad bows don't work like that in general.
You could get an ILF (international limb fitting) bow which does allow about 10% change in weight but that is really more for tuning then anything else. But those are definitely not Hill-style long bows!

If I were you I'd just build a bow. Lots of excellent resources are available to help you do just that. Depending on what your toolbox looks like and where you live it could be done for anything from $10 to $100.

-Grant


----------



## kermits (Feb 18, 2011)

I started out with a custom Howard Hill style longbow and almost cried when it cracked on me. I picked up a Bear Montana to get me thru the season til I could get a new Hill and it has worked great. My Montana is 50# and I expect it to be my backup for a long time to come. Check out classifieds here on AT. Good luck.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

BowhunterBuck said:


> Does anyone make a training-style traditional bow that you can change the draw weight on without changing limbs or bows?


Nope. Just the nature of the beast. The closest thing to what you are asking for are the Genesis bows, which are zero let off compound bows designed as adjustable starter bows. Because they have no let off they don't need to be set for a particular draw length. The draw weight is adjustable. They are good to a draw length of 30 inches, but they are short bows so there can be some finger pinch from the acute string angle.


----------

